# [pdftk|java?]Unexpected Exception in open_reader()(Résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

En voulant utiliser pdftk (pour toute opération tenté) j’ai inlassablement le message d’erreur suivant :

```
[fove48@OperateurNoir ~ %] pdftk Dossier\ d’inscription\ rempli.pdf Dossier\ rempli.pdf cat output test

Error: Unexpected Exception in open_reader()

Unhandled Java Exception:

java.lang.NullPointerException

   at gnu.gcj.runtime.NameFinder.lookup(libgcj.so.10)

   at java.lang.VMThrowable.getStackTrace(libgcj.so.10)

   at java.lang.Throwable.getStackTrace(libgcj.so.10)

   at java.lang.Throwable.stackTraceString(libgcj.so.10)

   at java.lang.Throwable.printStackTrace(libgcj.so.10)

   at java.lang.Throwable.printStackTrace(libgcj.so.10)

```

J’ai refait un revdep-rebuild pour l’occasion au cas où, ça n’a rien donné, j’ai re-emerger pdftk, rien non plus, toujours le même souci, impossible de l’utiliser.

Sur les rapports de beugs, le plus proches de mon message d’érreur que j’ai pu trouvé n’est pas très proche du mien…

Ma version de java est "1.6.0_22" au cas ou le problème serait là

Voici les USE flags de gcc chez moi (au cas où ce serait un problème de compilation)

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5  USE="fortran gcj gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -graphite (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla (-n32%) (-n64%)" 27 kB
```

.

Pouvez-vous m’aider s’il vous plais ?

Merci par anticipation.Last edited by Napoleon on Fri Sep 02, 2011 6:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bdouxx

salut

j'ai découvert ce logiciel avant hier, et il a très bien fonctionné chez moi...( je sais ça ne t'aide pas beaucoup...)

T'as essayé en mettant les noms de fichiers le plus simple possible? et en allant dans le répertoire courant? en mettant des guillemets?

 afin de lancer un truc du genre:

```
pdftk "Pages_de_droite.pdf" "Pages_de_gauche.pdf" shuffle output sortie.pdf
```

----------

## Napoleon

Salut bdouxx et merci pour ta réponse,

C’est marrant que tu m’es demandé ça car je me suis souvenu que pdftk ne gérait pas une cértaine version de formulaires pdf or mon pdf en contenait, l’affaire me tracassait l’ésprit et, en effet, pdftk marche bien pour d’autre documents que celui que j’ai testé tout à l’heure.

Il semblerais que pdftk aie des soucis avec les formulaires pdf remplis (tel qu’est mon cas).

y’aurait pas moyen d’ « aplatir » mon formulaire pdf, afin qu’il devienne un pdf tout ce qu’il y’a de plus commun ?

Précision : se sont les formulaires pdf remplis qui posent problème, non les formulaires vierges,

Édit avant même le post : il semblerait que la solution consisterait à commencer par déconcaténer le pdf avant de remplir le formulaire, c’est pas toujours évident mais en attendant que le beug soit corrigé, dans l’imédiat ça me convient  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

tu utilises GCJ et pas Java ? Est-ce voulu ?

As-tu essayé avec un "vrai" JRE ?

----------

